# A few of my toys



## bigjeepmudder (Jan 3, 2010)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
My old jeep, my 71 ventura with a big block chevy, 6 point cage, tubbed, narrowed 9". My 71 duster 340 4 speed, 430hp 410lbs torq. and my 83 S-10 with a 355 and a richmond 4 speed, 483hp 448torq.


----------



## slinger (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool I Had a '93 YJ 4 banger in blue.
and a 55 CJ-5 Wiilis

Now an '01 TJ 4 banger w/ 32's lol!


----------



## markbuilt (Jan 18, 2010)

isn't the ventura a canadian built thing ? just wondering or maybe it was the acadian same car different name , no wonder g m sunk 
oh wait I drive g m products 1977 trans am and yes before the smokey and the bandit ( bought this 1 new ) 66 chevelle ss , 69 gmc ( get my coveralls ) was my dads , present daily driver 2000 chevy truck 
nice pictures you got there not a puter dude so don't know how to post anything


----------



## bigjeepmudder (Jan 18, 2010)

The acadian was the canadian one but not sure bout the ventura, but it could be since they are few and far between.


----------



## JohnL (Jan 24, 2010)

GM made a version of the Chevy Nova with different grills/styling under the brands Oldsmobile, Pontiac and Buick. The Ventura was the Pontiac version. Nova itself is an acronym for the different versions:


*N*ova (Chevrolet)
*O*mega (Oldsmobile)
*V*entura (Pontiac)
*A*pollo (Buick)


----------

